# Nature



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## MakaVidel (Jan 17, 2016)

lol wow this is LOVELY. We should be friends. =) seriously though, biologically, psychologically, evolutionarily or whatever you wanna call it, we are programmed to feel better even when just looking at nature. It honestly might be one of the best therapies out there. Too bad it isn't something that is actually prescribed. Yes, instead, let's throw pills at you 'til you get worse or maybe something happens! Although, it is a little hard to get during a snowy winter or if you live in the desert.


----------



## glorii26 (Dec 9, 2015)

this is great haha.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not so sure about nature.. I asked my doctor what she thought, and she said "it was a crock of shit and nature never healed anyone - only made them worse." She knows best. She suggested if i did want to try it though, she'd recommend I start SSRI's and an anti-psychotic beforehand, so the adverse side effects of 'nature' wouldn't be too overwhelming..


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Zed said:


> I'm not so sure about nature.. I asked my doctor what she thought, and she said "it was a crock of shit and nature never healed anyone - only made them worse." She knows best. She suggested if i did want to try it though, she'd recommend I start SSRI's and an anti-psychotic beforehand, so the adverse side effects of 'nature' wouldn't be too overwhelming..


Lol thanks for haha


----------



## wreeipruds (Jan 19, 2016)

lol. That video was funny, but it's true. About a year and a half ago, when my Mother died, I climbed Mt. Whitney in the Sierra Nevadas. I was in a very dark place and being in nature was a big distraction from all that real life crap.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Zed said:


> I'm not so sure about nature.. I asked my doctor what she thought, and she said "it was a crock of shit and nature never healed anyone - only made them worse." She knows best. She suggested if i did want to try it though, she'd recommend I start SSRI's and an anti-psychotic beforehand, so the adverse side effects of 'nature' wouldn't be too overwhelming..


lol. The video was intended to be more inspirational than anything. However, nature has been proven therapeutic for many people and has been proven to positively enhance their life. Simply taking walks outside can be a stress relief for many people. There is research and studies everywhere that show different ways ''spending time in nature or outdoors'' can have a positive effect on your life and even brain chemistry.

Jogging. Swimming. Walks in the forest. Riding bikes. Hiking. Climbing hills. Whatever it my be. Try it. Go out and do things. Go play in the water. Go for a walk. Open your eyes. Look at the beautiful sky. The colors. The plants. The biodiversity of the earth. Life. The birds. Even the rocks. Plant a garden. It will not make you feel worse. I know. But try it. See for your self if it makes you feel worse. if you open up to life, you will begin to feel more alive. You will begin to see that everything around you is alive.

It is alarming that your doctor would say something like that. That's a silly thing for someone to say if you look at it. Does she recommend for you to stay in side. For you not to be outside, 'because being outside only makes people worse'. To continue to go see her and to continue to take her pills? And to listen to her. That would certainly keep her in business. Does she take antidepressants?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> lol. The video was intended to be more inspirational than anything. However, nature has been proven therapeutic for many people and has been proven to positively enhance their life. Simply taking walks outside can be a stress relief for many people. There is research and studies everywhere that show different ways ''spending time in nature or outdoors'' can have a positive effect on your life and even brain chemistry.
> 
> Jogging. Swimming. Walks in the forest. Riding bikes. Hiking. Climbing hills. Whatever it my be. Try it. Go out and do things. Go play in the water. Go for a walk. Open your eyes. Look at the beautiful sky. The colors. The plants. The biodiversity of the earth. Life. The birds. Even the rocks. Plant a garden. It will not make you feel worse. I know. But try it. See for your self if it makes you feel worse. if you open up to life, you will begin to feel more alive. You will begin to see that everything around you is alive.
> 
> It is alarming that your doctor would say something like that. That's a silly thing for someone to say if you look at it. Does she recommend for you to stay in side. For you not to be outside, 'because being outside only makes people worse'. To continue to go see her and to continue to take her pills? And to listen to her. That would certainly keep her in business. Does she take antidepressants?


Sorry my friend.. I was only joking. If a doctor said anything like that to me, first I'd laugh in their face, then I'd run a hundred miles from them..

I absolutely 1000% agree with what you said about the benefits of nature. Nature has all the cures we need. People have walked this earth for 10's of thousands of years and used nature to cure their ills. It's a shame so many people solely rely on science for cures now because they mostly don't work anywhere near as well as natural cures and leave us sicker that what we were in the first place..

Nature has played an enormous part in my healing journey.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, ok. I didn't understand at first, so i replied to it anyways. Good one. And you are right, interestingly, people have always found remedies in nature.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

I didnt watch the video but backpacking for sure helped me


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Oh, ok. I didn't understand at first, so i replied to it anyways. Good one. And you are right, interestingly, people have always found remedies in nature.


Yeah.. people from different cultures HAVE found remedies in nature for eons. Unfortunately the western world of medicine all too often turns it's back on thousands of years of knowledge, wisdom and insight. And the reason why they've done this is very simple - there's little or no money in natural healing. You can't make bucket loads of money out of something you can't patent. So instead, western medicine shuns the natural ways to make room for their beliefs and 'products'.

I'm particularly interested in the North American Indians and the Australian Aboriginal cultures and their ways of healing. It's on a dimension we can't easily comprehend.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Just getting out there in the wilderness just makes you feel again it heals you. I am all for the quit your job go out and do what you want just did a hike today feeling some emotions again its coming around. I need a two three day trip though once this snow and cold finally leaves and the sun comes out its like it shines right through the dark DP shit hell I live in. JUst live tell people that are holding you back to go away or FUCK OFF because you are your own life and people are awesome but they can make you feel like you have to stay the same sometimes too. Do your own thing dont overthink it just live im still trying.


----------

